# Duck Count



## foxhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

How many y'all got so far? Or take your best guess


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

73 +1 swan and counting


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have no idea exactly... I'd guess 35 or so... not many, but enough that the dog is happy. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

16 I think......14 is all I can have in possession at one time. 
I can't give 'em away, no one wants them.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

42 Ducks
2 Geese
1 Coot :lol:


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

35-40 Ducks
23 Geese
1 Swan

The best part is none of them are pass or jump shot! 8)


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

around 75 ducks  Ive been out a lot more this year that last year.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Never really kept count except to keep under bag and posession limits. Although this has been one of the best seasons I have ever had for havesting, I couldn't tell you an actual number. Its more about getting out than it is about shooting something.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

80 ducks
1 goose
1 swan

Last year we ended up with 88 ducks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

86 ducks 
1 goose 
1 swan.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Does it really matter? o-||


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Does it really matter? o-||


Not one **** bit.


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

it is fun to see where people are at. in years past i have not done well but for me this year has been great so far, 17 ducks and 5 coots(filler meat for my jerky :lol: )


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

coots are ducks too and you can shoot 25 a day. oh and some of them do have bling


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, I'm up to 2 for 2008. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

1 drake mallard. He was huge though  . And it was on my daughters first Duck hunt. So it was a priceless duck.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

First Year hunting family doesn't hunt and I shot 2 hen mallards and I think a goldeneye but when I shot it it went under the water and never came back And that was Today


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> 16 I think......14 is all I can have in possession at one time.
> I can't give 'em away, no one wants them.


The neighbors dogs may want them. :wink:

Lets see, this year so far:

0 ducks
0 geese
0 swans
0 attempts

Lost interest in duck hunting when I couldn't figure what to do with them besides feed dogs.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats just Nuts.... :lol: 

Lets see.....

Plucked Duck
Roasted Duck
Duck Kabobs
Duck W/Bacon
Duck strips
Duck Nuggets
Pan fried Duck Breast
BBQ Duck
Duck Gumbo
Duck Stew
Shake N Bake Duck
Crockpot Duck
etc, etc. 
:lol:


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

Well up to hunting 71 days hunting and shot 236 ducks 11 geese and 1 swan. And no I’m not over the possession limited of 14. And yes all the birds have been jerky or give away or I have eaten them. I have had fun year and plain on finishing it strong the next few weeks. I love being a kid and living two miles from where I hunt the most. One day I hope I can be a guide And do it every day.


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

i have had a great 2008 and have 10 in 2008 so far


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

109 geese and 51 green heads


----------



## sprigz (Nov 20, 2007)

I love the internet. You can say whatever you want and people believe you. Instant credibility...


So far this year I have shot 686 ducks, 294 dark geese, 392 light geese, 2450 coots, and 1 swan. And yes, you don't need to ask, I am still within possession limits.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

sprigz said:


> I love the internet. You can say whatever you want and people believe you. Instant credibility...
> 
> So far this year I have shot 686 ducks, 294 dark geese, 392 light geese, 2450 coots, and 1 swan. And yes, you don't need to ask, I am still within possession limits.


I can vouch for steven on his kill #'s. He has the pics to back up his claim. Now what he dose with them after I have no clue.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sprigz said:


> I love the internet. You can say whatever you want and people believe you. Instant credibility...
> 
> So far this year I have shot 686 ducks, 294 dark geese, 392 light geese, 2450 coots, and 1 swan. And yes, you don't need to ask, I am still within possession limits.


Good job, sprigz for president.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

sprigz said:


> I love the internet. You can say whatever you want and people believe you. Instant credibility...
> 
> So far this year I have shot 686 ducks, 294 dark geese, 392 light geese, 2450 coots, and 1 swan. And yes, you don't need to ask, I am still within possession limits.


jealous. some guy's are able to get out more then the occasional weekend and have access to private property and like said before steven has the pic's to back it up.


----------



## sprigz (Nov 20, 2007)

Averaging 3.3 ducks per hunt, all season long, is quite the feat. If it's true, congrats!


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

It true I have jerky and eaten more duck this season then most people dare. And I also have given the meat always too people I know and people that just want it. i have not wasted one duck this whole season. And yes I do hunt private land. but alot of my hunting was on public land. Like today I went to Ogden bay walk about 4 miles and shot 4 ducks not alot of people would walk that much just for a few ducks but I love it I would do it all the time. Mud is in my blood..


----------



## duckhunteratheart (Jan 14, 2008)

sprigz said:


> I love the internet. You can say whatever you want and people believe you. Instant credibility...
> 
> So far this year I have shot 686 ducks, 294 dark geese, 392 light geese, 2450 coots, and 1 swan. And yes, you don't need to ask, I am still within possession limits.


Excuse me? You honestly can say that with confidence? Do you think micheal jordan lead the chicago bulls to the championships and won several just because you said he did. No, it takes time and effort in which he put in and I KNOW FOR A FACT that steven has put in this this season and dedicated himself to what he does. He is a duckaholic, as am I. I have been on several hunts with him and he knows his waterfowl. Not many people can say that have shot as many as he has, but as much time and effort he puts in, those numbers are easily touchable. He has been fair with the ducks he has shot and taken care of them. I would not start accusing someone of lieing just because they shot a lot of ducks. I know for a fact, that kid would DIE for duck hunting. I would never doubt him without knowing how much he hunts.... Steven, Lets smash a total of 250+ tomorrow!


----------



## sprigz (Nov 20, 2007)

duckhunteratheart said:


> Excuse me? You honestly can say that with confidence? Do you think micheal jordan lead the chicago bulls to the championships and won several just because you said he did. No, it takes time and effort in which he put in and I KNOW FOR A FACT that steven has put in this this season and dedicated himself to what he does. He is a duckaholic, as am I. I have been on several hunts with him and he knows his waterfowl. Not many people can say that have shot as many as he has, but as much time and effort he puts in, those numbers are easily touchable. He has been fair with the ducks he has shot and taken care of them. I would not start accusing someone of lieing just because they shot a lot of ducks. I know for a fact, that kid would DIE for duck hunting. I would never doubt him without knowing how much he hunts.... Steven, Lets smash a total of 250+ tomorrow!


I'm sorry if I offended you. That wasn't my intent. I am just saying that ANYONE can say ANYTHING on the internet. Agreed?

However, I feel the need to make another point. You can't honestly tell me that you can respect ducks when you kill 200+ birds a season. It's one thing to be good at what you do, but it eventually turns from respect to being a reckless killing machine. So, if you want to argue that you and Steven are greedy duck killing fools, then I agree. "Being fair with the ducks" and "taking care of them" doesn't mean pawning them off to kill more. Again, just my opinion...


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

sprigz said:


> [I'm sorry if I offended you. That wasn't my intent. I am just saying that ANYONE can say ANYTHING on the internet. Agreed?
> 
> However, I feel the need to make another point. You can't honestly tell me that you can respect ducks when you kill 200+ birds a season. It's one thing to be good at what you do, but it eventually turns from respect to being a reckless killing machine. So, if you want to argue that you and Steven are greedy duck killing fools, then I agree. "Being fair with the ducks" and "taking care of them" doesn't mean pawning them off to kill more. Again, just my opinion...


I can see what you're saying. Well tomorrow is my last duck hunt of the season. I have shot my share of ducks this year. If I do go out I will shoot them with the camera.


----------



## duckhunteratheart (Jan 14, 2008)

sprigz said:


> duckhunteratheart said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me? You honestly can say that with confidence? Do you think micheal jordan lead the chicago bulls to the championships and won several just because you said he did. No, it takes time and effort in which he put in and I KNOW FOR A FACT that steven has put in this this season and dedicated himself to what he does. He is a duckaholic, as am I. I have been
> ...


Ok, well, then what do you call guides or the millionare club? reckless killing machines?


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

The fish and game set daily bag limits. As long as you dont go over the daily bag limit I say keep shooting. But I also think that if your going to shoot as many as you can in a season, then you also should give back something during the off season. Every year I go and help with the banding projects, nest building projects, and Im a member of ducks unlimited. It's not much, but I think It does help. Get involved with local groups and do your part and we will all have good hunting for years to come


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

NO matter what you do we all should be involed in the banding and the nest boxes. I will be banding for three to four days this year and im going try to make it to the nesting.So every one come out this year and help with this stuff.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> NO matter what you do we all should be involed in the banding and the nest boxes. I will be banding for three to four days this year and im going try to make it to the nesting.So every one come out this year and help with this stuff.


Yer wife on the keyboard again there Dustin? :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > NO matter what you do we all should be involed in the banding and the nest boxes. I will be banding for three to four days this year and im going try to make it to the nesting.So every one come out this year and help with this stuff.
> ...


Nope That was all me. So i must have spelled every thing right.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

steven said:


> walk about 4 miles and shot 4 ducks *not alot of people would walk that much just for a few ducks but I love it* I would do it all the time...


Ain't that the truth. I'm right there with you on that. About the numbers of birds... well, if you're eating them, good on ya. If you're doing jerky.... well, I guess read Wyogoobs post about that. Sprigz.... personally, I thought your post was funny, not offensive at all. :lol:


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

steven said:


> Well up to hunting 71 days hunting and shot 236 ducks 11 geese and 1 swan. And no I'm not over the possession limited of 14. And yes all the birds have been jerky or give away or I have eaten them. I have had fun year and plain on finishing it strong the next few weeks. I love being a kid and living two miles from where I hunt the most. One day I hope I can be a guide And do it every day.


Let me know what your final number is for ducks tomorrow night after the end of the season. When you make your count is that birds to your Hand or do you also count the few that you knock down and cant find? I thinks its cool that you keep track alot of guys just throw out a random estimate but me and my hunting buddy keep track of the birds we get back to our hand, what species it was, what date it was taken, and the weather so we can kind of keep that in mind when we plan our next year hunts.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> Let me know what your final number is for ducks tomorrow night after the end of the season. When you make your count is that birds to your Hand or do you also count the few that you knock down and cant find? I thinks its cool that you keep track alot of guys just throw out a random estimate but me and my hunting buddy keep track of the birds we get back to our hand, what species it was, what date it was taken, and the weather so we can kind of keep that in mind when we plan our next year hunts.


I started keeping track of species, date, location, and weather this season as well and I really like it. I also note who I hunted with and our total take. It is pretty cool to look back and see if the cloudy, stormy days were best or bluebird or what have you. I also like to see how many of each species I have shot.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

> Let me know what your final number is for ducks tomorrow night after the end of the season. When you make your count is that birds to your Hand or do you also count the few that you knock down and cant find? I thinks its cool that you keep track alot of guys just throw out a random estimate but me and my hunting buddy keep track of the birds we get back to our hand, what species it was, what date it was taken, and the weather so we can kind of keep that in mind when we plan our next year hunts.





> I started keeping track of species, date, location, and weather this season as well and I really like it. I also note who I hunted with and our total take. It is pretty cool to look back and see if the cloudy, stormy days were best or bluebird or what have you. I also like to see how many of each species I have shot.


I try to keep the same records for the same reasons.

We count all birds knocked down retrieved or not in our limits in the field.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> > We count all birds knocked down retrieved or not in our limits in the field.


I also keep daily record for my limit but my total numbers for the year I only count what was retrieved to my hand because any idiot could go out and crack off some shots and knock down 7 ducks but getting it back is what counts. There is nothing like hunting with a well trained dog.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > > We count all birds knocked down retrieved or not in our limits in the field.
> ...


We do it for conservation.
We figure if you kill it and can't seem to retrieve it, what gives you the right to go kill another to replace it in your limit. :x

Mojo does a good job of putting the lock down on cripples getting away. I would have to consult my records but I believe all season our group lost maybe 9 or 10 birds all together that were knocked down but we could never find in the phraq.


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> steven said:
> 
> 
> > Well up to hunting 71 days hunting and shot 236 ducks 11 geese and 1 swan. And no I'm not over the possession limited of 14. And yes all the birds have been jerky or give away or I have eaten them. I have had fun year and plain on finishing it strong the next few weeks. I love being a kid and living two miles from where I hunt the most. One day I hope I can be a guide And do it every day.
> ...


Well as of today I'm at 260 and I don't think I'm going out tomorrow so I'm probably done. I court the ones that I retrieve. I use a computer program I got from sportsman a few years ago to help kept track of the birds I shoot. Its been very much fun this year and sad to see the season over but I'm not going to miss all the walking I have done. here is a website of the program its pretty cool.
http://www.peakdigitalpro.com/wda/


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

i've been doing it since i first started hunting and that's with everthing i've hunted. been keeping track for 22 years. it's cool to go back and look how i did each year or which places i had the most success. as far as the amountt of ducks and geese i got this year. i got out hunting waterfowl 65 day's got 258 ducks and 10 geese 3 of them banded and 6 coot's.


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

good job duck jerky your pretty close too me but i only kill one goose that was banded.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Back to the original post. This will probably get lost in all the other posts but that's ok. I ended up with 32 duckies and 0 geese. I would like to shoot a few geese but I'm a loner and have no private land priviledges or decoys so---------, there ya are. Shot mostly mallards, jump shooting off the river. That's my favorite way since I'm not a sitter/caller with decs. I'm not good at sitting and calling. My biggest problem this year was snow, cold, suspected disease at the GSL and just getting old.  I need to find an area for pr freeze up hunting since I don't have any decent areas.  Love to hunt with RiverRat but we didn't do much because of preceeing problems. The GSL is a good alternative after freeze up even though it isn't jump shooting but we had problems this year that kept me from it. Looking forward to next season God and body willing.  
Leaky


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

This is kinda fun o-|| o-|| O|*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Back to the original post. This will probably get lost in all the other posts but that's ok. I ended up with 32 duckies and 0 geese. I would like to shoot a few geese but I'm a loner and have no private land priviledges or decoys so---------, there ya are. Shot mostly mallards, jump shooting off the river. That's my favorite way since I'm not a sitter/caller with decs. I'm not good at sitting and calling. My biggest problem this year was snow, cold, suspected disease at the GSL and just getting old.  I need to find an area for pr freeze up hunting since I don't have any decent areas.  Love to hunt with RiverRat but we didn't do much because of preceeing problems. The GSL is a good alternative after freeze up even though it isn't jump shooting but we had problems this year that kept me from it. Looking forward to next season God and body willing.
> Leaky


I'd load up a recliner on a cart and pull it out there for you to sit in.... I honestly don't think the birds would care. :lol: You just need to get with Tumblingwings and I and we'll go hunt somewhere together. We should have done Farmington or OB this year... just out for a walk with our boys (Buddy and Sparky) or something. You sure did have some good hunts this year on the club and I'd love to make the trek next season to hunt and fish with you up there. The sled idea out at the lake is sure fun, but I know with your back, that might be an issue. I'm sure you and Sparky will be rarin' to go come next October, at least I hope thats the case. Hopefully we can meet up for some cattin', bassin' or some trout this spring and summer.  I WANT to do Pineview with you and get into smallies and muskies..... you are having way too much fun up there without me. :lol:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I ended with 24 days a field, averaged 1.25 birds an hour, 2.27 shells per bird  , 191 shells shot, 82 ducks and 2 geese killed. 3 of those ducks were never found -)O(- .


----------



## gooit (Feb 1, 2008)

I got twelve ducks and one goose, not even close to what everyone else does. I dont think we get the ducks and geese this far south, at least not the numbers like I say on bear river. WOW


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Man, you guys must be eating so much fowl that you don't even need to take your lanyards on the hunt, you just fart and it sounds like a mallard hen.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I really enjoy these dig up 6 year old posts!! :grin:

How does a guy actually come upon a six year old post unintentionally and bring it back to life???? -O\\__-


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

utahbigbull said:


> I really enjoy these dig up 6 year old posts!! :grin:
> 
> How does a guy actually come upon a six year old post unintentionally and bring it back to life???? -O\\__-


Ahhh, crap. I swear it looked like I was in the active posts page. Not sure how I found this.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

It's definitely in the active posts page now.....so there's that


----------

